# Bikers.



## CraftyZA (5/9/14)

I like my bike as much as the next biker. I like to break the rules sometimes. I twist the throttle more than I should, and it feels good. Then once in a while, we get eye openers like the one this morning on the N1.











I went past there about 20 - 30 minutes before it happened. On my bike.

Here is a note from the guy that was riding behind him.


“OK, I think this might help other bikers or at least just remind everyone of the basic rules of biking.
This is what happened this morning
I was riding behind him from about Samrand and was about 50-80m behind him at the time of the accident. I have been commuting to JHB for 14 years now of which the last 2 months by bike so I know where the traffic normally suddenly stops, etc. Around the New Road bridge is one of these places so I tend to slow down and make sure I can see what is going on in front of me.
For some reason this guy sat directly behind the car and being a low bike he had no way of seeing what's going on in front. The car in front of the car he went into suddenly slammed brakes. The biker was unable to swerve or stop in time and went into the car at about 90 - 100km/h. Before the bike hit the ground it burst into flames and the guy was trapped underneath also engulfed in flames. I could grab his hand for a split second before burning myself but was unable to move him away. He was not moving so I think he was unconscious or I hope for his sake, already dead. The risk was also there that the bike might explode.
Not one of the first emergency service cars on the scene had a working fire extinguisher and we managed to get a couple of small ones from cars which didn't really help.
So my lessons learned:
- Slow down where you know cars tend to stop suddenly, this also helps when cars changes lanes suddenly in these situations
- Make sure you can always see what's going on in front of you and have an unobstructed view
- When you do find yourself directly behind a car, keep an extra safe following distance
Hope this helps
//Callie”

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## CraftyZA (5/9/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TruEd (5/9/14)

CRAZY!!!

I use to take the N1 from PTA to Parktown. I'm now commuting with the Gautrain for this very reason.

Thanx for the upload. Hope you coping. Must have been horrific


----------



## RoSsIkId (5/9/14)

May his soul ride the hiways in heaven.

2nd biker this week

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/9/14)

May be burn rubber on the highway of heaven 

Sent from deep within a vape cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (6/9/14)

Thanks for sharing that with us crafty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (6/9/14)

Lost my buddy in Feb. 2014 when he was 16, as he was riding back home after seeing his girlfriend, when a guy in a fortuner made a u turn in front of him, it was to late the bike was recked and my friend died on the scene.


He will for ever be with me when i ride my bikes.


----------



## Riaz (7/9/14)

Sorry to hear about that @matt4l/vapor. Bikes are so dangerous. I'm seriously having second thoughts getting one. 

@Silver also gave me some good advice the other day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (7/9/14)

i survived my twenties but now, 57, i'm having to...downsize, and some of the damage to the body maybe starting to be more of a problem now. The last time i got hurt, it took a lonnng time to heal, amazing. 
But i'm not going to stop. 
i have a superduke in the garage i have to sell. 
wrt those horrific crashes,...i think better to die, quickly, than be paraplegic or amputated. What i'm more afraid of is hours or days of suffering pain before you die. 
When your time's up, you've got to go. If you are lucky, it's a major heart failure or a stroke. Otherwise it's a period of suffering from disease, maybe with cancer treatment or something, that wipes out all your savings. Or your health is good and you live to 90-something, like my neighbour, his wife died after 65 years marriage, he sometimes told me he'd had enough, he wanted to go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (7/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (7/9/14)

Cat said:


> i survived my twenties but now, 57, i'm having to...downsize, and some of the damage to the body maybe starting to be more of a problem now. The last time i got hurt, it took a lonnng time to heal, amazing.
> But i'm not going to stop.
> i have a superduke in the garage i have to sell.
> wrt those horrific crashes,...i think better to die, quickly, than be paraplegic or amputated. What i'm more afraid of is hours or days of suffering pain before you die.
> When your time's up, you've got to go. If you are lucky, it's a major heart failure or a stroke. Otherwise it's a period of suffering from disease, maybe with cancer treatment or something, that wipes out all your savings. Or your health is good and you live to 90-something, like my neighbour, his wife died after 65 years marriage, he sometimes told me he'd had enough, he wanted to go.


Agree with u bro. 

When your time is there, it's your time. 

Sadly in today's day and age, when someone dies on a bike that rule doesn't apply


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (8/9/14)

Whenever I hear about these kind of accidents my heart sinks.

I've been extremely lucky and have yet to come off but I know many people who have. Some of whom didn't make it.

To all my fellow bikers, please be careful. Take it easy and remember to wear full gear no matter what!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (8/9/14)

ATGATT is paramount on our streets and will definitely save a life. 

Sent from deep within a vape cloud


----------



## Zef (11/9/14)

Ah that sad man.

As an aspiring biker, I don't like to read articles like these in fear of being disencouraged, but you've also gotta be aware of the dangers I guess.


----------



## RIEFY (11/9/14)

there was another accident last week in cape town as well. I dont know if any of the cape tonians know Marlize Hoon she drove a jumbo golf gti turbo charged with number plate IB6UB9-WP. she died on her bike also a guy that drove in front of her. sad sad sad

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BhavZ (11/9/14)

Yeah the guy took a u-turn in front of her

Sent from deep within a vape cloud


----------



## Zef (11/9/14)

Sigh, how do you not do proper observations before making a U


----------



## Riaz (11/9/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> there was another accident last week in cape town as well. I dont know if any of the cape tonians know Marlize Hoon she drove a jumbo golf gti turbo charged with number plate IB6UB9-WP. she died on her bike also a guy that drove in front of her. sad sad sad
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


yeah she was a legend at Killarney, and also Saldhana


----------



## Chef Guest (11/9/14)

The reality is that we know the risks when we get on. And a lot of cities just aren't bike friendly. 

Joburg is a perfect example. But head 40km north to pretoria and it's completely different. Much more bike aware.

That said, I ride a lot less than I used to. Mostly on weekends doing breakfast runs and the like.

Used to commute daily but had too many near misses.

Don't be put off. There's no feeling like it in the world. But take every step you can to mitigate the risk.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (11/9/14)

Yeah a few years ago I used to ride a 250 to campus everyday, up the main road so I kinda have an idea of what drivers on the road can be like.

I plan on getting something bigger soon and I suppose there will be more risk involved so it's just crap reading these kinda things.


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/9/14)

Zef said:


> Yeah a few years ago I used to ride a 250 to campus everyday, up the main road so I kinda have an idea of what drivers on the road can be like.
> 
> I plan on getting something bigger soon and I suppose there will be more risk involved so it's just crap reading these kinda things.


Bigger bikes are easier to ride I feel more comfortable on them and its easier to get out of trouble with. Only time I felt uncomfortable was when doung silly speeds. What can I say young and stupid. I have a scooter I use as a run around and I don't really feel safe on it.


----------



## Chef Guest (11/9/14)

A bigger bike does inspire more confidence. But that's not always a good thing. I know guys who have ridden for years, but on a 400 or something smaller. Then they get a 600+ and wipe out when they leave the showroom floor. It all depends on the rider.

There's risk involved regardless of the size of the bike. It's how and where you ride that makes the difference. If you ride like an arse hole and don't maintain a healthy amount of fear, awareness and care; you will wipe out and probably take someone else with you in the process.

I've managed to stay on cos I'm scared shitless of my bike and I'm scared shitless of motorists. That doesn't stop me from taking risks at ridiculous speeds or in tight bends, but I do it where I'm less likely to come off with fatal consequences. and I stick to my lane...

Just my opinion though.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/14)

When I stared riding I was given a piece of advice by an ol'timer that stuck with me: 

"when you're on your bike always remember that everyone else wants to kill you!"

Thanks for starting the thread @CraftyZA , sad story but it reminds us to stay alert, even in our cages.


----------

